# no pc/console speaker after portupgrade



## CodeBlock (Jul 19, 2009)

Alright, I'm not 100% sure that it stopped after the portupgrade, but I'm not sure exactly when it stopped. The computer (it's a laptop) used to beep all the time, and .. now I can't get it to beep at all.

The only reasonable time I think it could have stopped was a portupgrade.


```
[ricky@R-Laptop ~]$ ls /dev | grep -i speaker
[ricky@R-Laptop ~]$
```


```
[ricky@R-Laptop ~]$ sudo kldload speaker
Password:
kldload: can't load speaker: File exists
[ricky@R-Laptop ~]$
```


```
[ricky@R-Laptop ~]$ sudo beep
beep: open of /dev/speaker for writing: No such file or directory
[ricky@R-Laptop ~]$
```


```
[ricky@R-Laptop ~]$ sysctl hw.syscons.bell
hw.syscons.bell: 1
[ricky@R-Laptop ~]$
```

I don't get beeps when I press the arrow keys in the virtual terminals, nor does `beep` work, as shown above.

Any clue how to get my beep back?!


----------



## CmdLnKid (Jul 20, 2009)

try kldload speaker

you must have left it out of your kernel config. Another thing you could check is the setting in your BIOS if you have been tweaking.


----------



## CodeBlock (Jul 20, 2009)

I already tried kldload speaker:


> [ricky@R-Laptop ~]$ sudo kldload speaker
> Password:
> kldload: can't load speaker: File exists
> [ricky@R-Laptop ~]$



:S ... I'll check the bios, but I haven't messed with it, so... :S


----------

